# Basement Finishing Cincinatti, Ohio



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have been working on slowly expanding my service area south towards Cincinatti. Tonight it became official with my new "Finished For, $24" campaign. 

It's still a diamond in the rough and I was hoping to get some overall feedback on the pages I created as well as share some pictures of a few active jobs we have going in Cincinnati, Ohio.

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com/basement-finishing-cincinnati-ohio


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Well the pictures will have to wait. Keep getting error messages..


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty cool Matt:clap:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Ohio Home Doctor of Dayton, Ohio is the best basement remodeling finishing contractor in the Cincinnati, Ohio area:thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing:

Its a much bigger market and becoming harder to ignore being that I live smack in the middle of Dayton and Cincy...


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks good! Found this though.

While its true that we offer options which would make the cost must higher than $ 24 per square foot, we have found


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Typo half way down in the paragraph that starts with "while". Must should be much.

Edit. Never mind Shane is a faster typer


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

That's why I posted. I only read it 2 dozen times and missed it 2 dozen times..

:thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Small question..is your photo a self portrait? It looks kind of like you used you front camera on your phone....if not then nevermind. I like the site and the photo of the decked out kitchen/bar!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes that was a selfy.. :shame:

I needed something quick for my google authorship when it got approved..


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice website, hoss.


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

I think you will do well with this website :thumbsup:.

I read through most of it and a couple of small things popped out at me and they are just my opinion.

- Typos and punctuation: Might want to have somebody that knows more than me read through it. Probably a dozen or more spelling and grammar errors that are hard to catch after you have read through it once or twice. First paragraph maybe should read "Show you what THEY'VE got"....not sure.

-IMO "Cincy" sounds weird to me but I'm from out of town :whistling.

-Under "Whats Included" the 3 hours of plumbing for $100.00 sounds a bit light? 

_"We include baseboard and casing trim at no additional charge" sounds funny to me since your already charging for it in your $24 price.

-Under "Initial Consultation" I would get rid of the sentence with the word greasy in it.

-One of your customers testimonials rips on another builder and lists the companies name for installing a bad floor joist. Seems in poor taste.

About how much time has it taken to create this site?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Windwash said:


> I think you will do well with this website :thumbsup:.
> 
> I read through most of it and a couple of small things popped out at me and they are just my opinion.
> 
> ...


This is ALL good feedback, thank you!

The site is a work in progress over the past 5-6 years or so. The pages you read where just a tiny new piece of what I am working on. Nobody could read through the whole site.. :laughing:

The $100 is what we return if we don't need the plumber...:clap:

The review should be edited I agree. I just pulled it from google but I see your point. That being said I have got a job from someone else who had one of those houses..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Just added a service area graphic. Should have done that along time ago.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I should be able to get $24 a square feet for roofing.

Anyway, that's a good idea and looks good. I'm sure that's going to take off pretty good for you.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Site looks good Matt. I was reading through it and noticed this.

Home page, under "what we do..."

Robert Shull said "totally at piece instead of peace"


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Site looks good Matt. I was reading through it and noticed this.
> 
> Home page, under "what we do..."
> 
> Robert Shull said "totally at piece instead of peace"


Good eye. I have no controll over what our clients say... I suppose I could edit it for him..


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Good eye. I have no controll over what our clients say... I suppose I could edit it for him..


At least he was at piece with you right? Lol


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We have done his basement, kitchen, built a huge two story deck,entire home with hardie, and painted the whole house, inside out... He knows first hand how good we are..


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I think you should remove the kitchen photo. To me it's deceiving as the title reads "Haws Basement" The banner reads "maple kitchen installed during recent basement finish project". I was going to ask how you included that kitchen in a basement @ $24.00 a square foot. I had to do some reading to realize it was another project in the same home.

Tom


----------

